# 'Ping' EEE 3 ZZZ Irons



## GeorgeBailey96

Does anyone know anything about these? Ive seen a set going really cheap on eBay but it seems a bit too good to be true. I cant see anything on the pictures that says PING anywhere, so i just wondered if anyone o here did :dunno:


----------

